# Hibernation at 78 degrees?!?! HELP!



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

My hedgehog has attempted hibernation 3 times this week. I have a ceramic heat emitter on her cage at all times set to 75 degrees. After she went into hibernation twice in a week, I booted it up to 78 degrees. This morning I woke up and realized I didn't hear her in her wheel, eating, or drinking. So I went to get her and of course, her belly was cold again. I laid with her for an hour and a half and now she is back in her warm cage. I don't know what to do. Why is she attempting hibernation??? Please help!!!! I am very worried.

Over the summer, my room would range anywhere from 80 degrees and 73 degrees and she never attempted hibernation. She is 7 months old.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just because it wasn't mentioned, and it will be asked...

How is the light situation?


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh forgot to write about it. I put a light on from 4pm-9pm. Can lighting really put them into hibernation?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

For lighting, I'd aim for something more like 9am to 9pm of nice bright light (not blinding light, of course, but bright). You can put it on a timer to make sure it's consistent.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

yes lighting, or improper lighting, can cause them to hibernate, I have the light in my hedgehog room on from 8 am till 9 pm every day year round just to make sure its always light enough. I also keep the temp at 74-76 F and with the light and heat like that I've never had anyone try to hibernate.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok I'll start putting it on earlier. The weird thing is last night, there was poop in her wheel when I walked in at 11 pm. So she was being active between 9 and 11 at some point. But then that was it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Any other symptoms? 

I leave the light on from 6 a.m. to about 9 p.m or whenever I'm going to bed because our days can get very dark if there are heavy clouds. (Colorado snow clouds, yay!) 

The previous evening did she seem alert? Did you take her out and play or cuddle with her just fine? I'm just wondering if she's hibernating or perhaps not feeling well in general and being sluggish. 

Hope the extra lighting helps.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I had her out yesterday during the day and she was extremely active. Running all over my bed and me. She seemed very happy. It's just strange how I'm really not changing anything about her routine and yet, at random times, she will go into hibernation.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Totally. Silly girl, she's not a bear, WAKE UP! Hope she stops for you, please keep us updated.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> Totally. Silly girl, she's not a bear, WAKE UP! Hope she stops for you, please keep us updated.


Thanks a lot! I will keep everyone updated. I checked on her about half an hour ago, tummy is nice and warm and she is not curled into a super tight ball anymore. She is doing well right now and back to her kind little self. Thanks everyone for you help and concern! It's nice to know I can rely on others to help me out.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

> I leave the light on from 6 a.m. to about 9 p.m or whenever I'm going to bed because our days can get very dark if there are heavy clouds. (Colorado snow clouds, yay!)


Mmm hmmm! Gotta love the Colorado Grey Days! Ick. :?

I wish you the best of luck with your hedgie! Sounds like you have been given good advice.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Because of the hibernation attempts, how has her food/water intake been? 

Might want to take her out and actually watch her eat, just to make sure her internal system is functioning normally. If she likes wet cat food, warm some up for her, or even use hot water to soak a few kibbles, and when it cools to a nice lukewarm, offer that to her. Maybe even think about giving her a warm meal to start her "day".


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

She has been doing great the past two nights. Running in her wheel, eating the normal amount, and drinking a healthy amount of water. Been keeping the light on 9am-9pm  Thanks everyone for your helP!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

That's happy news. Glad your little one is doing well


----------

